# فايق ولا ناسي



## clevermizo

I have a question about the use of "فايق" in the song فايق ولا ناسي by Fairouz.

Does this mean "do you remember?" here? This would make sense more in context. However, I'm used to the verb فاق to mean "to wake up", thus my confusion.

Thanks


----------



## ayed

clevermizo said:


> I have a question about the use of "فايق" in the song فايق ولا ناسي by Fairouz.
> 
> Does this mean "do you remember?" here? This would make sense more in context. However, I'm used to the verb فاق to mean "to wake up", thus my confusion.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it could be within the song context though I am not familiar with the dialect..


----------



## clevermizo

ayed said:


> Yes, it could be within the song context though I am not familiar with the dialect..



That's the only thing I could guess. These are the first couple of lines:


فايق ولا ناسي عالمفرق شو بكينا
يا حبيبي يا قاسي يا ناسي ليالينا


----------



## ayed

Let me try conveying these lines to English.

_Remember or forget how much we both shed tears when parting_
_O! My beloved , of hardhearted who forgets our sweet nights.._


----------



## clevermizo

ayed said:


> Let me try conveying these lines to English.
> 
> _Remember or forget how much we both shed tears when parting_
> _O! My beloved , of hardhearted who forgets our sweet nights.._



I would render it as:

_"Do you remember or have you forgotten"_ rather than "_remember or forget_" (the latter sound like imperatives). 

Anyway, hopefully a speaker of Lebanese or a related dialect can add input as to the use of فايق to mean "remember" in addition to "awake."


----------



## jemamah

As exactly what it is in the context of the expression, witch is do you remember or you forgot  
By the way the word FAYEK isused for a bright clever person who does remember a lot and NASSI  is a person who always forget 
Unfortunately!.


----------



## clevermizo

jemamah said:


> As exactly what it is in the context of the expression, witch is do you remember or you forgot
> By the way the word FAYEK isused for a bright clever person who does remember a lot and NASSI  is a person who always forget
> Unfortunately!.



Does this mean you can regularly use faaye2 with the meaning of mitzakker/btitzakkar, or is this something poetic?


----------



## jemamah

Hello,
Yes FAYEK could be used as MOUTADAKIR
(mitzakker/btitzakkar in egyptian)
Thanks.


----------



## cherine

jemamah said:


> Hello,
> Yes FAYEK could be used as MOUTADAKIR
> (mitzakker/btitzakkar in egyptian)
> Thanks.


 Excuse me?  What Egyptian? I'm afraid I have to disagree with you.


----------



## clevermizo

cherine said:


> Excuse me?  What Egyptian? I'm afraid I have to disagree with you.



I was confused as well about that. I would like to point out that this entire thread was started about Lebanese Arabic. However, if faaye2 happens to be used with the meaning of "remember" in Egyptian Arabic, then that's useful information as well.


----------



## cherine

clevermizo said:


> I would like to point out that this entire thread was started about Lebanese Arabic.


Yep. This is why I didn't try to post in it, though I was waiting for the answer. I'd be very interested to understand this usage myself.


> However, if faaye2 happens to be used with the meaning of "remember" in Egyptian Arabic, then that's useful information as well.


Well, it's not.
In Egypt, faaye2 means sober (as the opposite of sakraan/drunk) or focused, or awake. But I never ever heard it used with the meaning of remembering.
Actually, I even thought you've misheard the song فاكر وللا ناسي but as I'm not sure about the title of the song you're talking about, I couldn't check.


----------



## jemamah

As far as I am concern the dad in Egyptian is pronounced as zad so taZakkar instead of taDakkar or not?

any way clevermizo ask for FAYEK not FAKKER
as I said early on FAYEK is someone bright clever and focused or awake, also it depends where you could use it.
Thanks

Hi, 
The word nassi cannot be used on a drunken person I think

Thanks.


----------



## cherine

jemamah said:


> As far as I am concern the dad in Egyptian is pronounced as zad so taZakkar instead of taDakkar or not?



You mean the letter daal د ? or dhaal? ذ ? 
Anyway, yes we say tazakkar, with a zaay/zaal ز but this thread is neither about تذكر nor about Egyptian.


> any way clevermizo ask for FAYEK not FAKKER


Yes, I noticed that. I was only adding a final note.


> The word nassi cannot be used on a drunken person I think


Of course. Who said otherwise?
What I said was that faayek فايق is the opposite of sakraan  سكران (in the context of drinking).


----------



## jemamah

Hello,
 the opposite of SAKRAAN I would say SAHHI ,so it does not mean FAYEK is wrong.
Thanks


----------



## clevermizo

cherine said:


> Actually, I even thought you've misheard the song فاكر وللا ناسي but as I'm not sure about the title of the song you're talking about, I couldn't check.



It's definitely فايق ولا ناسي. I think it's a Rahbani brothers song. Here's a link to a page with an audio file of the song.


----------



## cherine

jemamah said:


> Hello,
> the opposite of SAKRAAN I would say SAHHI ,so it does not mean FAYEK is wrong.
> Thanks


Hi,
Please slow down a bit so that we can at least welcome you in the forum 
faayek/faaye2 as opposite to sakraan is not wrong in Egyptian Arabic, which I was talking about. I didn't talk about MSA nor the other dialects. So please, take a moment to read the posts carefully before replying to them.


clevermizo said:


> It's definitely فايق ولا ناسي. I think it's a Rahbani brothers song.


Yes, I checked that.

So, we're back to the begining, and we're still waiting the answer of someone acquainted with Lebanese.


----------



## ayed

If we use the two words referring to someone who is drunk , then the meaning would change.
fayeq : sober
nasi : drunk


----------

